# Max turns 1 this wednesday!



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

My little "baby" conure is growing up! I have wrapped up some "goodies" for him to forage and a brand new toy. I'm sure my lovebird Pepy will most likely be the first to open everything since she loves to shred paper 
This is a photo I managed to take of him with my computer. He still hates the regular camera so therefore I don't have too many photos of him (I still don't know the gender)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, times does fly, already 1 year old in just a couple of days!
How lucky your Max is to already have all his presents wrapped up and ready for the big day. 
Hopefully Pepy will let him unwrap some of them, after all it's his day! 

By the way, I love his puffy head, I see he was beginning to scratch his neck with his foot.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I don't know much about conure's, but your Max is stunning


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I can't believe he's already a year old!! Happy Hatch Day Max you gorgeous bird *


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

aluz said:


> By the way, I love his puffy head, I see he was beginning to scratch his neck with his foot.


You're right! He also puffs up like that when I rub the feathers on his head 



Impeckable said:


> I don't know much about conure's, but your Max is stunning


Thank you! Your budgies are also very beautiful.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *I can't believe he's already a year old!! Happy Hatch Day Max you gorgeous bird *


Thanks Jill! I also can't believe he's turning 1. He's still the baby of the "bunch" and he acts like it too !


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a sweetheart! I bet he is a hoot to have around *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Wow he is beautiful. He looks so adorable. Indi is scared of the IPad I can't take photos with it so I use the camera he is not scared of that.. Thanks for sharing.Happy hatched birthday.*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

eduardo said:


> *What a sweetheart! I bet he is a hoot to have around *


You should hear him at 5:30 a.m. when he wakes everybody up by saying: "BABY", lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Max is such a cutie!! Happy Hatchday sweet Maxie!*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

LynandIndigo said:


> * Indi is scared of the IPad I can't take photos with it so I use the camera he is not scared of that.. Thanks for sharing.Happy hatched birthday.*


Thank you Lyn! I've tried using the cellphone to take photos, 2 different colour cameras, a video cam but with no luck. My other birds, on the other hand, do not mind having their photos taken.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *Max is such a cutie!! Happy Hatchday sweet Maxie!*


Thanks so much !


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Today is the day, happy 1st hatchday, Max!! arty3:
Best wishes from the flock of 13 and I! :b-day:


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Happy hatchday Max!!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

aluz said:


> Today is the day, happy 1st hatchday, Max!! arty3:
> Best wishes from the flock of 13 and I! :b-day:


Thank you so much from both of us !



Impeckable said:


> Happy hatchday Max!!


Thank you for remembering !


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Max, your too cute!! May you have many more happy healthy years


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wishes for a HAPPY HATCHDAY MAX!!*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

kwatson said:


> Happy Birthday Max, your too cute!! May you have many more happy healthy years





NanaLucy129 said:


> *Wishes for a HAPPY HATCHDAY MAX!!*


Thank you Kimberly and Lucy!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Aww what a cutey! Happy hatchday!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

budgiebabie said:


> Aww what a cutey! Happy hatchday!


Max is pleased!


----------

